# Neue AM3+ Mainboards gelistet/ Crosshair V



## Thunderstom (3. Juni 2011)

Bei Geizhals sind jetzt neue am3+ mainboards gelistet!
Unter anderem das Crosshair V für 183 Euro:
ASUS Crosshair V Formula, 990FX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBFM0-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dieses Board hat als Soundkarte eine 7.1 - Kanal SupremeFX X-Fi 2 onboard und unterstützt amd live was auch immer das ist!

Sowie das Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7 was sogar schon in 2-3 Tagen lieferbar sein soll, aber knapp 190 Euro kostet:
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7, 990FX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Insgesamt sind bisher 29 Boards gelistet:
Mainboards/AMD Sockel AM3+ (DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die Spitzenboards von Asus und MSI sind das:
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a646943.html
sowie das MSI 990FXA-GD80 http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a636416.html

Alle unterstützen bis zu 32GB RAM und verfügen über den 990FX mit SLI



Ich hoffe das dies für eine Usernews ausreichend ist ansonsten erschlagt mich


----------



## crankrider (3. Juni 2011)

schöne News, sowas hört man doch gerne, das es jetzt endlich soweit ist 

Grüße

crank


----------



## X6Sixcore (3. Juni 2011)

Verdammt, hab das gestern beim Post der Gigabyte-Boards schon gesehen und mich mitte News nich getraut...

Aber trorzdem gute News, will ja schön fair bleiben...

MfG


----------



## Stricherstrich (3. Juni 2011)

Sind die 29 gelisteten Boards alle AM3+ o.O


----------



## Thunderstom (3. Juni 2011)

Ja, diese haben alle den neuen Sockel, nur einige haben halt noch den alten Chipsatz (8xx)


----------



## X Broster (3. Juni 2011)

Gigabyte verkauft sein Spitzenboad 30 Euro günstiger als zur 8XX Serie. Ich denke das ist der richtige Schritt.

Allsamt nette Boards, jetzt fehlt nur noch BD.


----------



## nyso (3. Juni 2011)

Doofe Frage, auf den neuen AM3+ Boards laufen doch auch die aktuellen 1090T etc, oder?


----------



## Thunder1978 (3. Juni 2011)

na da freut man sich dann kann ich ja weiter aufrüsten wenn ich schon gerade mein Case Mod fertig habe


----------



## Mario2002 (3. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Doofe Frage, auf den neuen AM3+ Boards laufen doch auch die aktuellen 1090T etc, oder?


 

Ja, tun sie.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Juni 2011)

Komisch... war nicht was von dieser Zusatzkarte die Rede, die Netzwerkkarte und Soundkarte in einem darstellt...


----------



## X Broster (3. Juni 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Komisch... war nicht was von dieser Zusatzkarte die Rede, die Netzwerkkarte und Soundkarte in einem darstellt...


 Das CHVF wird es in zwei Ausgaben geben, einmal mit Thunderbolt und einmal ohne.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Juni 2011)

Und warum ist bisher nur eine gelistet?


----------



## crankrider (3. Juni 2011)

ist ja erstmal noch alles frisch, das kommt noch 

Grüße

crank


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

Das Crosshair sieht schon mal lecker aus.


----------



## MaxMax (3. Juni 2011)

wenn alles klappt, dann bin ich heute ab ca. 2000uhr stolzer besitzer eines crosshair V@Phenom X6 1055T@4GHz, das wird dann mein 3mal gestorbenes MSI 790FX-GD70 ersetzen...


----------



## Cleriker (3. Juni 2011)

Heute Abend schon? Können auch andere von deiner Bezugsquelle profitieren?


----------



## SveD (3. Juni 2011)

WIrd es eigentlich auch 990 GX Mainboards geben, und wenn ja wird dann eine bessere GPU sein als bei den 890GX Modellen ? Hab noch nichts darüber gelesen bis jetzt.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Juni 2011)

Auf den Folien war nur der 890GX Chipsatz zu sehen. Nach meinem Wissensstand also nicht. Die 900er sind ja scheinbar nur umbenannte 800er. Demnach kann die GPU ja nur die gleiche sein.


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Juni 2011)

Vor allem geil ist das das ud7 und das sabertooth lieferbar sind 

Nur schade das mman die leistung des BD noch nicht kennt sonst hätte ich es mir geholt.

Steht übrigens auch in meiner User-News (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/156655-gigabyte-am3-produktpalette.html)


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

SveD schrieb:


> WIrd es eigentlich auch 990 GX Mainboards geben, und wenn ja wird dann eine bessere GPU sein als bei den 890GX Modellen ? Hab noch nichts darüber gelesen bis jetzt.


 
Glaube ich nicht, AMD will ja den Llano verkaufen.


----------



## localhost (3. Juni 2011)

Von den ASUS Boards finde ich das Crosshair V Formula am interessantesten.


----------



## sbstN (4. Juni 2011)

Die aktuellen Phenom II CPU's laufen auf den 9XX Chipsatz Mainoards ohne Probleme oder?


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juni 2011)

Das weiss man erst, wenns einer probiert. Von der Theorie her aber ja!


----------



## X Broster (4. Juni 2011)

Sie funktionieren problemlos, hier hast du zB. die CPU Liste des Crosshair V:
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards - ASUS Crosshair V Formula

PhenomII, AthlonII und Sempron werden unterstützt. Sprich alle AM3 CPUs.


----------



## Poempel (5. Juni 2011)

kann ja nichtmehr lange dauern bis auch miniITX am3+ boards kommen


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. Juni 2011)

Die Preise gefallen mir jetzt schon. Da kost nen High-Class Board von AMD ca so viel Midrage Intel *schmacht*
Muss ich mir doch kein SB kaufen. 
Fehlen nurnoch die passenden CPUs


----------



## Cleriker (5. Juni 2011)

Abwarten! Erstmal kann der Preis noch steigen und zweitens kostet die Karte (die glaube ich beim Rampage III Black Edition auch dabei ist) 99€ extra! Jedenfalls stand das auf der Cebit auf dem Schaukasten.


----------



## localhost (5. Juni 2011)

ThunderBolt Modul vom Rampage III Black Edition bietet Bigfoots Killer Nic E2100 + Headset Verstärker. Ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt...


----------



## nyso (5. Juni 2011)

localhost schrieb:


> Ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt...


 
Aber sowas von


----------



## crankrider (5. Juni 2011)

naja , wer es braucht  für AM3 Boards, nehme ich an, wird es das erstmal noch nicht angeboten,
viel wichtiger sind ja die CPU´s, das sie bald verfügbar sind, Preise scheinen da ja bis jetzt auch TOP zu sein, 
so das man für ein High-Class Board & CPU 400 bis höchstens 450,- hinlegen muss & das ist doch ein Traum 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Cleriker (5. Juni 2011)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Jetzt muss sich das nur noch bewahrheiten...


----------



## crankrider (5. Juni 2011)

oh ja, aber so wie ich eben gelesen habe [Update 3] Gerüchte um Bulldozer habe ich wieder fast nen Schock bekommen, 
jetzt doch noch knapp 2 Monate länger warten  WTF, aber ok, dann erstmal das Case fertig machen und eines der 3 schicken MoBo´s besorgen 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Cleriker (5. Juni 2011)

Eines der 3... Meinst du zufällig Crosshair V, Sabertooth und GD80?


----------



## TBF_Avenger (6. Juni 2011)

Die Preise für die neuen Mainboards sind echt fair. Besonders, weil Produkte anfangs wie so häufig eher überteuert sind.
Ich warte noch, bis mehr 900er-Boards von anderen Herstellern wie Biostar, Foxconn oder ECS auf den Markt kommen. Vielleicht gibts dann auch Boards mit IDE-Anschluss


----------



## NerdmitHerz (6. Juni 2011)

> Vielleicht gibts dann auch Boards mit IDE-Anschluss



wtf? das soll doch endlich mal aussterben...mein datengrab rechner hat das noch, soll er auch hat ja auch keinen andren sinn außer grab


----------



## X6Sixcore (6. Juni 2011)

Wozu IDE?

Ich komme bereits jetzt ganz gut ohne aus.

Mein Board hat auch keinen Anschluss dafür...


----------



## TBF_Avenger (6. Juni 2011)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Wozu IDE?


 Mein "geliebtes" DVD-Laufwerk hat 9 Jahre auf dem Zähler, damals hatten die Mainboards häufig noch gar keinen SATA-Anschluss
Aber so wie es Mainboards mit IDE-Anschluss für So1155 gibt, wird es wohl auch entsprechende AM3+-Boards geben. Man muss ja nicht zusätzlich Geld für einen Adapter oder neues Laufwerk berappen.
Manche Mainboards haben stattdessen noch den alten seriellen Anschluss oder gar den "riesigen" Druckeranschluss. Wer nutzt das noch


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Juni 2011)

TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Mein "geliebtes" DVD-Laufwerk hat 9 Jahre auf dem Zähler, damals hatten die Mainboards häufig noch gar keinen SATA-Anschluss
> Aber so wie es Mainboards mit IDE-Anschluss für So1155 gibt, wird es wohl auch entsprechende AM3+-Boards geben. Man muss ja nicht zusätzlich Geld für einen Adapter oder neues Laufwerk berappen.
> Manche Mainboards haben stattdessen noch den alten seriellen Anschluss oder gar den "riesigen" Druckeranschluss. Wer nutzt das noch


 
Weil ja nen DVD Laufwerk so teuer ist... Für 50€ bekommste schon nen BR Laufwerk mit DVD-Brenner. COM wird übrigens heute noch viel verwendet, nur nicht für unser Gamer-Equipment


----------



## TBF_Avenger (6. Juni 2011)

Die Fehlerkorrektur bei dem alten Toshiba-DVD-Laufwerk ist einfach die beste - es akzeptiert CDs/DVDs, die auf den anderen, neueren Laufwerken, die ich habe, nicht gelesen werden können.


----------



## crankrider (6. Juni 2011)

Lach, IDE, ich glaube da bist Du einer der wenigsten , die so nen ..... Anschluss vermissen 

@ Cleriker,

Hmm, fast, meinte diese hier:

Crosshair V ( Top, aber Farbe passt nicht ganz, durch das ROT, aber mal gucken )
Giga UD7    ( passt eigentlich alles, Farbe ist Top, da eh Fullcover-WaKühler drauf kommen  wenn verfügbar , aber hatte noch nie ein Giga Board, also mal schauen )
MSI            ( da soll ja noch ein Extreme Board erscheinen, sowas wie das Bing Bang Marshall für Intel, halt nur für AM3+ , das wäre optisch , sowie tech. eigentlich perfekt )

also festgelegt habe ich mich noch nicht, Auswahl und Preise sind TOP, aber das Sabertooth wird es definitive nicht sein,
ist zwar ganz schick, aber nicht mein Geschmack und hat auch nicht soo die tolle Ausstattung & Anschlüsse im Gegesatz zu den anderen aufgezälten 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juni 2011)

Woher weißt du, dass von MSI noch etwas derartiges kommen soll? Würd mich auch interessieren... hast du einen Link?


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Juni 2011)

Naju wenn Sapphire nen Board mit nem NF200 raushaut...
Bei dem Board frag ich mich aber echt was die sich dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## crankrider (7. Juni 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Woher weißt du, dass von MSI noch etwas derartiges kommen soll? Würd mich auch interessieren... hast du einen Link?


 
stand in einer der letzten PCGH´Ausgaben, ich gucke morgen mal in welcher es genau war & ob da ein Model dabei stand 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Lorin (7. Juni 2011)

180€ für ein Crosshair V? Ich glaube da werde ich mal etwas "reinvestment" betreiben und anfangen aufzurüsten. Oder doch lieber ein Sabertooth?


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2011)

Technisch sollte das CV dem Savertooth noch eine gute Ecke überlegen sein.


----------



## crankrider (7. Juni 2011)

Hier schonmal RL-Bilder des schicken UD 5, aus dem TB von Dukex2 

Grüße

crank


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juni 2011)

crankrider schrieb:


> Hier schonmal RL-Bilder des *schicken* UD 5, aus dem TB von Dukex2
> 
> Grüße
> 
> crank


 *schick* ist aber voll untertrieben


----------



## crankrider (7. Juni 2011)

da hast Du wohl recht  es ist nicht nur schick, sondern, es sieht verdammt gut aus 

@ Cleriker, 

ich habe den Beitrag nochmal nachgelesen, es geht um das _MSI Big Bang_ Conqueror aber dies wird im
Gegesatz zum Bing Bang Marshal wohl nur eine ehr normale Version sein und es sieht mir ziemlich dem
990FXA GD80 ähnlich, mal abwarten, den auf MSI habe ich auch noch nichts gefuden 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juni 2011)

Danke für deine Mühe Crank! Ich denke daraus wird wohl das GD80 geworden sein. Ist auch ganz nett, aber ich tendiere eher zu Asus.


----------



## localhost (13. Juni 2011)

Tendiere auch zu Asus. Habe bisher schlechte Erfahrungen mit Gigabyte Boards gemacht.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (13. Juni 2011)

Ich persönlich mag diese "All-Black"-Mainboards nicht. Fast jeder Hersteller macht die jetzt schon schwarz. Früher waren die Boards noch schön Rot oder Hellbraun
Ich habe mir das Asus Sabertooth 990FX geordert, scheint jedenfalls ein klasse Mainboard zu sein.


----------



## King_Sony (13. Juni 2011)

Leider sind keine Mini-ITX Boards gelistet: Mainboards/AMD Sockel AM3+ (DDR3) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## kamiki09 (13. Juni 2011)

Also das ASUS Crosshair V Formula 990FX könnte mich ja noch fast dazu verleiten bei AMD zu bleiben....


----------



## crankrider (13. Juni 2011)

Hat schon einer von Euch mitbekommen, ob die jetzt auch micro-ATX planen / herausbringen ?
Für mein kommendes Projekt wird ein micro-ATX benötigt, klaar könnte ich zum MSI 890GXM-G65
greifen, was ich auch vorhabe, aber wenn in den nächsten 2 Monaten ein AM3+ rauskommen würde,
wäre es natürlich perfekt, da in das Cube ja so und so ein BD rein soll 

Grüße

crank


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juni 2011)

localhost schrieb:


> Tendiere auch zu Asus. Habe bisher schlechte Erfahrungen mit Gigabyte Boards gemacht.


 Ich hab bisher nur gute Erfahrung mit Gigabyte (770 UD3 und 870 UD3) gemacht.


----------



## King_Sony (15. Juni 2011)

Werden überhaupt Mini-ITX Boards gebaut (werden)?


----------



## crankrider (15. Juni 2011)

Das hängt stark davon ab, was der BD leisten wird, wird er den
Erwartungen gerecht oder übertrifft sie sogar, dann auf jeden Fall,
den ansonsten wären die MoBo-Firmen ziemlich dämlich, wenn sie
sich das ergehen lassen würden  Aber warten, ist die Deviese 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juni 2011)

Es ist in diesem Zusammenhang eine Folie aufgetaucht laut der der Sockel AM3+ bei der kommenden Bulldozer-Generation (Release 2012) schon wieder abgelöst wird.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...modell-fuer-320-us-dollar-12.html#post3095553

Ob da was dran ist wird sich zeigen


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (15. Juni 2011)

Weiß jemand wie die Anordnung der Ram Slots beim GA-990FXA-UD7 aussehen wird?

1-2-3-4

oder

*1-3-2-4* (hoffentlich!?)


----------



## crankrider (15. Juni 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es ist in diesem Zusammenhang eine Folie aufgetaucht laut der der Sockel AM3+ bei der kommenden Bulldozer-Generation (Release 2012) schon wieder abgelöst wird.


 
ohh man, da flip ich ja aus, der BD ist noch nicht auf dem Markt & die "AMD-Freak´s" kommen schon wieder mit neuen Folien 
Die sollen den BD rausbringen und pflegen und sich dann erst um die next Gen kümmern, aber wat erzähle ich da, habe da ja selber nicht die Ahnung von und abwarten müssen wir ja eh, was sich davon bewahrheitet 

Grüße

crank


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Werden überhaupt Mini-ITX Boards gebaut (werden)?


 
Für Mini-ITX gibts doch Llano, wieso also den Bulli auf solch ein beschnittenes Board packen?


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juni 2011)

crankrider schrieb:


> abwarten müssen wir ja eh, was sich davon bewahrheitet



So ist es wohl leider


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juni 2011)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie die Anordnung der Ram Slots beim GA-990FXA-UD7 aussehen wird?
> 
> a) 1-2-3-4
> 
> ...


 
b) 

siehe Anhang


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (15. Juni 2011)

Viele Dank, habe es zwar mittlerweile schon selber rausgefunden, aber trotzdem! 

Habe zuerst als überhalb der Slots gesucht, wo es bei UD5 auch steht. 

Jedenfalls steht damit ein Kauf des UD7 nix mehr im Wege, aber ich warte noch ein wenig. Tolles Board, freue mich schon!


----------



## King_Sony (15. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Für Mini-ITX gibts doch Llano, wieso also den Bulli auf solch ein beschnittenes Board packen?


 

Wenn BD besser wird als Llano?


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2011)

"Besser" ist relativ. Für die Anforderungen eines Mini-Gehäuses, was der einzige Sinn eines Mini-ITX Boards ist, zählt nicht nur die reine Rechenleistung. Da ist ein Llano einfach für 95% der Käufer besser geeignet.


----------



## King_Sony (15. Juni 2011)

Was für Vorteile hat denn der Llano gegenüber dem BD?

LG Sony


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2011)

Z.B. der integrierte Grafikchip, eine geringere Leistungsaufnahme, geringere Kosten^^


----------



## crankrider (15. Juni 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Was für Vorteile hat denn der Llano gegenüber dem BD?
> 
> LG Sony


 
gute Frage, aber ich denke mal , es kommt immer drauf an, wofür man den seinen Rechner benutzt und braucht 
Ich persönlich würde mir den Liano nicht antun, oder gegen nen Bulli tauschen, da mich da die 8 Kerne mehr reizen
und das oc´Potenzial ( was der Liano vielleicht auch haben wird , also Potenzial ) aber bestimmt nicht in dem Ausmass wie der BD
und schonmal garnicht die 6 oder 8 Kerne 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Thunderstom (15. Juni 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es ist in diesem Zusammenhang eine Folie aufgetaucht laut der der Sockel AM3+ bei der kommenden Bulldozer-Generation (Release 2012) schon wieder abgelöst wird.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...modell-fuer-320-us-dollar-12.html#post3095553
> 
> ...



von welcher folie soll da die Rede sein? Ich glaube du verwechselst bulldozzer mit Llano
Ich glaube nicht an eine direkte ablösung


----------



## ToPPi (15. Juni 2011)

Ein Llano ist doch sehr praktisch in z.B. einem HTPC. Braucht man kein Graka mehr.

Das Gigabyte FX 990 UD 7 schaut mal echt lecker aus, bin extrem auf die BD Perfomance gespannt und wie sich das auf die Preise entwickelt.


----------



## King_Sony (15. Juni 2011)

ja aber der BD hat doch auch eine eingebaute GPU oder?

LG Sony


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juni 2011)

Thunderstom schrieb:


> von welcher folie soll da die Rede sein? Ich glaube du verwechselst bulldozzer mit Llano
> Ich glaube nicht an eine direkte ablösung



Von dieser Roadmap:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/medium/2011/06/details-l.jpg

aus diesem Bericht:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,829655/AMD-CPU-Roadmap-zeigt-Plaene-fuer-2012/CPU/News/

Da ist zu sehen das Komodo, der Nachfolger von Zambesi (dem "aktuellen" Bulldozer), nicht mehr auf dem Sockel AM3+ sondern auf einem Sockel namens "FMx" basiert, was bedeutet, dass AMD plant den Sockel AM3+ nach nur einem Jahr wieder abzusetzen...

Das hat nichts mit Llano zu tun sondern mit AMDs plänen für 2012, also schon mit den Nachfolgern für Llano (wird Trinity) und Zambesi (wird Komodo+neuer Sockel).


----------



## crankrider (15. Juni 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> ja aber der BD hat doch auch eine eingebaute GPU oder?
> 
> LG Sony


 
nein, hat er nicht 

braucht er auch nicht, den die Käufer die sich den gönnen, haben meist eine effektivere GPU aka PCI-E 

Grüße

crank


----------



## King_Sony (15. Juni 2011)

Achso oO.

Wenn das so ist, warte ich auf gute ITX TM1 Boards 

LG Sony


----------



## CADharsis (24. Juni 2011)

*Crosshair V,..... war Gestern in der Post 
*


----------



## TBF_Avenger (24. Juni 2011)

CADharsis schrieb:


> *Crosshair V,..... war Gestern in der Post
> *


 Wie, ist das Mainboard so klein oder dein Briefkasten so groß, dass es _in_ _der Post _war
Mein Sabertooth 990FX dürfte morgen oder am Montag kommen


----------



## crankrider (24. Juni 2011)

Habt Ihr es gut ,
ich muss auf mein UD7 noch ca. 2 Monate warten, aus finanzieller Hinsicht
und da ich es mir versuche mit den BD direkt zusammen zu ordern.

Dann viel Spaß mit Euren neuen Mobo´s 

@ CAD & Avenger,

ein schickes kleines Preview der Mobo´s wäre nicht schlecht 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Memphys (24. Juni 2011)

Ist ja nicht so das Intel das auch machen würde, bei Intel ist natürlich das OK was bei AMD falsch ist... ausserdem spricht dei Aussage eher gegen BD bzw. AM3+ denn dafür.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juni 2011)

Ich versteh nicht, in welchem Zusammenhang deine Aussage steht.

Sagt mal was glaubt ihr... werden die AM3+ boards beim Erscheinungstermin des Bulldozer wohl billiger oder eher teurer, aufgrund der Nachfrage?


----------



## crankrider (24. Juni 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, in welchem Zusammenhang deine Aussage steht.


 
lach, da bist Du nicht der Einzigste, ich verstehe es auch nicht 

Ein bißchen anheben werde die den Preis schon, laut der Aussage eines Atelco & K&M Mitarbeiters.

Grüße

crank


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Info. Ich hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn das Asus top-board nicht zum Launch etwa 200€ kosten würde.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juni 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Sagt mal was glaubt ihr... werden die AM3+ boards beim Erscheinungstermin des Bulldozer wohl billiger oder eher teurer, aufgrund der Nachfrage?


 *in meine Glaskugel schau*
UD7, Crosshair V Formula, etc.: in den ersten Monaten eher teurer
unter 100€: kaum eine Veränderung in den ersten Monaten


----------



## TBF_Avenger (30. Juni 2011)

> @ CAD & Avenger,
> ein schickes kleines Preview der Mobo´s wäre nicht schlecht


Kann ich gerne machen, nur jetzt halt ein Preview des MSI 990FXA-GD80 weil das Sabertooth entgegen der Ankündigungen nicht lieferbar war. Heute ging das Paket auf große Reise von Berlin nach Karlsruhe, es wird sehnsüchtig erwartet



> *in meine Glaskugel schau*
> UD7, Crosshair V Formula, etc.: in den ersten Monaten eher teurer
> unter 100€: kaum eine Veränderung in den ersten Monaten



Das würde ich wohl auch sehen, wenn ich eine Glaskugel besitzen würde
Das hängt aber natürlich auch von der Leistung des Bulldozer ab. Wenn der Bulldozer nicht anspringt, rutschen die Preise eher noch.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juni 2011)

Wenn die Nachfrage sinkt, sinkt auch der Preis. Also fällt er eigentlich wenn Bulldozer nicht bringt was sein Name verspricht. 


Hm... Bulldozer... Planierraupe... langsam und schwefällig!!! 

Neee! Das hoffen wir mal nicht.


----------



## King_Sony (30. Juni 2011)

Oder: Unaufhaltsam und räumt alle aus dem Weg(außer Chuck Norris)

Optimismus vs. Pessimismus


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juni 2011)

Das ist das was ich hoffe, aber obs so klappt... wer weiss.


----------



## crankrider (30. Juni 2011)

Daumen drücken , abwarten & hoffen 

Grüße

crank


----------

